# website feedback?



## liquidmonkey (Mar 5, 2012)

not sure if its possible here on lightroomforums but i'm curious what people think of my photo website and of course, the photos.
all suggestions are welcome and i used LR for all photos 


www.rodyphoto.weebly.com


----------



## clee01l (Mar 5, 2012)

Needs more bike photos :shock:  Do you carry the DSLR on the bike?  I've limited my (not to recent) bike tours to a P&S since I'm not willing to subject my DSLR to that kind of abuse.

Seriously, I think the photos are well done, generally well composed and the web layout is appealing.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 6, 2012)

I like it. Nice work, nicely presented. Not all artsy-fartsy or full of yourself.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 6, 2012)

Like it a lot!

Beat


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Mar 6, 2012)

Good stuff!

Hal


----------



## Happy Haggis (Mar 6, 2012)

Good work.


----------



## liquidmonkey (Mar 6, 2012)

clee01l said:


> Needs more bike photos :shock:  Do you carry the DSLR on the bike?  I've limited my (not to recent) bike tours to a P&S since I'm not willing to subject my DSLR to that kind of abuse.
> Seriously, I think the photos are well done, generally well composed and the web layout is appealing.



i have taken my bigger DSLR on longer bike trips but it really depends where i'm going. sometimes a p&s is gonna work perfectly but if think there will be super cool things to see (and that differs from person to person) then i take it along. the only downside is the weight and the extra worry of packing it right AND having it easily accesible for those times u need it fast. try getting a sturdy handle bar and put your DSLR in there.

thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## liquidmonkey (Mar 6, 2012)

thanks everyone for the comments. i tried to keep it very simple and straightforward.
eventually i'd like to get into selling prints. any tips on that?
i'm gonna a contact and order page in the next weeks but any tips are most welcome.


----------



## Sean Needham (Mar 14, 2012)

Usually I rip in to website feedback things quite seriously, as part of what I do is web design and web app construction, so I was trying to calm down and not do that (as on the photography forum I'm on, people are used to me critiquing their sites as I would with photos), the only real thing I can pull off on this is... Get yourself a proper domain name, about a fiver a year (netcheap or GoDaddy), and put that on your site, seems a bit of a waste to spoil what you've got there with subdomain of the site company as the URL.


----------



## liquidmonkey (Apr 13, 2012)

Sean Needham said:


> Usually I rip in to website feedback things quite seriously, as part of what I do is web design and web app construction, so I was trying to calm down and not do that (as on the photography forum I'm on, people are used to me critiquing their sites as I would with photos), the only real thing I can pull off on this is... Get yourself a proper domain name, about a fiver a year (netcheap or GoDaddy), and put that on your site, seems a bit of a waste to spoil what you've got there with subdomain of the site company as the URL.




if you want to 'rip into me' about my website, please do, i'll take it with a smile 
and yes, i do want to get my own domain, eventually, just trying to get a good cheap provider and of course, a catchy name.
and one thing i do know is a bit of a pain on my site is the resolution required to view it. at the moment, i'm keeping it, ie, you need a big screen to view it, as i think that if any one is semi-serious into looking at photos, then they will most likely have a good setup. plus, photos should be presented in a large format to be really appreciated (but maybe thats just me?).

anyway, let the 'ripping' begin


----------

